# Chronostamp



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Hi all.

I don't really collect clocks, but I thought this was cute.

Its an English made Chronostamp which was used in a Post Office. There would have been a little printing set with it to add information about location and date, and the key wound clock moves the arrow underneath which points at the time.





































It has a very loud tick by the way.

Cheers.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow.... I remember date/time stamps but never ones that actually used clocks to set them. I should think this would have to be a very sturdy movement... any pics?


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Maybe tomorrow.;-)


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty cool~Thanks for sharing! ;-)


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Movement shots. Remember, the clock itself is thumped down every time its used.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Talk about Shock Proof!
Intersting piece!


----------

